
Journey from Israeli military intelligence to VP R&D - riskymagemerge
https://linearb.io/blog/7-secrets-learned-on-my-journey-from-israeli-military-intelligence-to-vp-of-rd/
======
riskymagemerge
Love this part... “Early on, I figured out that while we have awesome
technologists, probably among the brightest in the world, no one knew how to
manage development, release, and write good code. So I took charge. Part of
leading, especially when you don’t have the title, is putting in the work.
Initially, at Cymmetria, I was doing my job plus creating process documents,
writing training guides, building automation, helping everyone… It worked for
me in the army so I did it again.” Don't wait to be asked to solve the
problem, just solve it!

